# Το Google Street View κόπιασε κι από δω...



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2011)

Το είδα! Με απαθανάτισε! Το κόκκινο γκουγκλοαυτοκίνητο που γυρνάει στη Νότια Αθήνα (μαζί με άλλα, σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη) για να ετοιμάσει Street View.

Άντε να πιάσουν στο στόμα τους και τα πρωινάδικα τον γκούγκλη...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 2, 2011)

"Ξανα"κόπιασε, Δόκτωρ, ξανακόπιασε: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...τους-χάρτες-σου!&p=40410&viewfull=1#post40410. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 2, 2011)

Ναι, προφανώς πήρε άδεια :)!?!?!


----------

